# Sticky  Brook Trout or, Brown Trout? - Help with identification.



## UPEsox

DrSpeck said:


> I would add that such places exist in the LP as well if you’re willing to bushwhack and take a very stealthy approach. I’ve caught bigger fish downstate than up recently and I’ve fished deep in the woods in both the upper and lower. I think the land and water has healed a little from years past.


Stealth is key, easiest way to be stealthy is fish at night.


----------



## Martin Looker

Not when I am stumbling around in the dark woods.


----------



## on a call

PunyTrout said:


> This picture was meant to go in the original article but some how it fell through the cracks and I forgot to include it.
> 
> Even the History Channel has trouble telling Brookies and Browns apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from their show, "Alone" Season 3 Patagonia.


 Not your just normal joe he is a professional...huh?


----------



## METTLEFISH

Char: Light on dark.
Trout: Dark on light.


----------

